# Re-building a Aristo first run Pacific.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We are rebuilding the Drive train on my old Pacific with new bearings, fly wheels and motor. This way we can add more weight to the block.
Michael Glavin is doing the mill work and is coming along fine. We are going to go belt drive from the motor to the drive so I can change the gear ratio that I need. So now the motor is going to set on top of the block. He even cleaned up the bad driver that Aristo cast. So far it's looking good.
Now trying to find some more Information on the type of Pacific I'm looking for.. Wonder if any one knows if Santa fe used Super heaters on top of their smoke boxes like the S.P. did? Also, looking for information on Santa fe Oil type tenders that the SF. Pacifie had. I think some Pacifics that Santa fe had were 6 axle tenders besides 4 axles. Not sure I can get 6 wheel trucks under the Aristo tender with making the tender longer. I know Aristo tenders seem to be sitting a little high over the Eng. cab. 
Anyway, I keep spinning my wheel searching with Google and others with no help and keep going in to different directions away from Santa fe stuff. 
Anyone got any ideas on how or where to find the information? tks Noel.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Noel,[/b]
Go to the fallen Flag web site and you can see kind of Santa Fe engines and tenders. Here is one, that was converted over to oil.[/b]
http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/atsf/atsf-s3520afm.jpg[/b]


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

these might help a little 

http://www.railroadingonline.net/railroads/atsf/drawings/index.shtml


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

Ran across the following while rummaging around, and thought it may be of use.

Santa Fe Pacific/4-6-2 PDF[/b]


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks Guys for the links.. The only Elasco feed-water heater that came close was on there Mike's per Geo S. link. I have one mounted on my Pacific with all of the piping that was done some time ago. So guess this Pacific Eng. will now be for our R.R. name instead of Santa fe's. It's almost the same tho.. "Santa fe & Butthead Cove R.R. " lol. 
But, I will try to make the oil tender with 3 axle trucks if it will fit.. I notice they had a tool box between the truck on one of them. 
Tk's. again for all of the help..


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have done a complet overhaul on one as well. On my web site I have full blueprints http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscou...loads.html


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel,

I have scale drawings for Santa Fe pacific class 3400. If you'd like them, just send me an email at [email protected] and I'd be happy to respond with the files.

Since you are interested in the tender specifically, here is a side view from the scale drawings:


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks Navy Tech.. Neat stuff. 

Matt.. I sent you an e-mail and tks.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Noel, 

Larger AT&SF steamers had an elesco-style feedwater heater located under the smokebox and under/behind the pilot deck stairsteps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, I want to customize a loco of mine to look more Santa Fe, I would appreciate the files please. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

emails a sent (with files)


----------

